# Problem with Nikon D7000 and Altura flash



## Tim Hughes

Bought this Altura flash for a Nikon D40x.  Purchased a Nikon D7000 but the Altura flash will not sync with the D7000.  Everything I've read said that the flash should work with this camera.  Suggestions?


----------



## tirediron

A little more detail, S.V.P?  Which model of Altura flash, and what do you mean by "will not sync"?  Do you mean that it will not fire when the camera's shutter-release is pressed, or that it will not work in TTL mode, or?


----------



## Tim Hughes

Thanks for replying and sorry for the lack of info.  I have the Altura Photo.  Amazon.com : Altura Photo Flash Kit for NIKON DSLR D7100 D7000 D5300 D5200 D5100 D5000 D3300 D3200 D3100 - Includes: Altura Photo I-TTL Auto-Focus Dedicated Speedlite Flash + Wireless Camera Flash Trigger and Camera Remote Control Function + Cable-M Cord for Remote Control + Protective Pouch + Hard Flash Diffuser + MagicFiber Microfiber : Camera & Photo
When used on my old D40x, the ready light would turn green and work like a flash should work.  On my new D7000 the light just stays red.  It will not work on TTL or any other mode.  I have made sure the batteries are new and I have made sure that I'm getting good connections.  I can press the pilot button on the flash and it will flash.  It just acts like it's not communicating with the camera.


----------



## tirediron

That's odd.  Have you checked the contact pins in the flash foot to make sure they're all okay.  They should be spring-loaded and depress slightly when you press on them with a finger-nail.  It does sound to me more like a problem with the flash, since there really isn't any "communicating" between the flash when it's just attached to the camera.  It doesn't know it's on a camera, and the camera doesn't know it's there.  Do you have the D40x (or any other camera) handy to confirm that it will still work correctly on there?


----------



## beachrat

Is your shutter set below flash sync max?


----------



## Tim Hughes

My D40X took a fall and is no longer functioning, hence the reason for the upgrade.  I guess I'll have to find someone local to see if the flash is working and to maybe see if there is a problem with the hot shoe on the D7000.

I haven't had time to really get to know this camera yet so I not sure how to determine the flash sync settings.  What would be your recommendations?


----------



## beachrat

I'm not familiar with that flash and don't own a d7000,but maybe it just won't fire at all above the D7000 sync speed.
Try shooting it at 1/160th or so.


----------



## tirediron

Flash sync speed won't matter. Find someone else with a camera and check it out.  It could be a hot-shote issue, but when you say that the light doesn't turn green as it's supposed to, that makes me think flash.


----------



## Bluffkin

I don't have this flash, but I do have a D7000, When I mount my external flash, it just works. No config needed.


----------



## Jordan Moorman

Tim Hughes said:


> Bought this Altura flash for a Nikon D40x.  Purchased a Nikon D7000 but the Altura flash will not sync with the D7000.  Everything I've read said that the flash should work with this camera.  Suggestions?




Hi, I'm having the same issue with my Altura + Nikon d7000  I looked up settings online and set it exactly as said. When I I try to use my flash using the remote, it rarely fires. I first thought this was a lack of light since I was shooting at night. I've also had the same issue during a well lit shoot I was trying to do in a house.  I have three of these same flashes, and  the flash works mounted directly on the camera. Have you found a solution?


----------



## Tim Hughes

Jordan, I've had no resolve.  My brother has the exact same camera and the flash did not work on his camera either.  I contacted Altura and they said they couldn't help me being that I bought the flash from Amazon.  Meanwhile, I bought a used Nikon SB-700 while waiting on Amazon to make up their mind on what they're going to do.  Taught me a lesson.  Nikon all the way for me in the future.  Sorry that I didn't have any better news for you.


----------



## Jordan Moorman

Did you get a refund? The site clearly stated it worked for the d7000. I had little to no issues when I used it for my d3200. Thanks so much for the reply.  A load of my mind. I thought I was flash illiterate.


----------



## patdhenderson

I bought this same Altura remote flash trigger, and it wasn't working for me either with a Nikon D3300. I was very disappointed. I changed the frequency settings (little dip switches inside the trigger and receiver) and it started working for me.


----------



## ksasidhar

I found the problem here. The altura trigger is not able to set autofocus and it neither works for triggering  tthe flash nor the camera. I changed the camera from autofocus to manual mode and it started working.


----------

